# CPT code for a Right and Left Common Femoral Angiogram



## loril1983 (Jan 10, 2017)

Please help with coding a right and left common femoral angiogram. The lady who does our precerts in the office needs my help, and I'm scatter brained at the moment.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 11, 2017)

loril1983 said:


> Please help with coding a right and left common femoral angiogram. The lady who does our precerts in the office needs my help, and I'm scatter brained at the moment.



I'm assuming that we are actually talking about lower extremity arteriography. 75710 is used for one extremity, either right or left extremity. 75716 is used for both extremities being imaged.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

